# Are your babies inside or outside dogs?



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

So I am just curious who all has their dogs inside or outside...also if you have them outside please post pictures of your kennels and dog houses. :woof:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

My dogs are all indoor dogs...


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Jay is indoors now but Jon is saying she is gonna have to go out once we get in the new house  which i was totally against until he said he would help me build a kennel, but still it makes me sad...


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Mine will never be outdoor dogs...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

most of mine are indoor/outdoor dogs... Neela graduated to being an outside dog the day we left for New Mexico... she wouldn't let the baby sitter get near her kennel. lol. She comes in a couple of evenings, but she totally loves the fresh air. Jarvis... he's normally tethered during the day because he's punk butt will bust any crate and knock over the empty garbage can and pee on it out of spite. He broke his store bought cable a couple of weeks ago so he's been loose in the house until I can go to the hardware store and make him a stronger one. Oh, I have a three run set up, only put two up before we left... one for Neela and one for Jarvis... jarvis ate through one of my panels of the kennel so i have to figure out how to jerry rig it so I can put multiple dogs outside.

I'll post pictures this week.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i have rudi and belle whom are inside dogs, and bear who is an outside dog.

and i wont post pictures of bear's kennel cuz its so rigged up that it's even embarassing for myself  i've zip tied things and added barriers and .... okay i'll stop talking now.  it's a horrible kennel, i cannot wait til i am rid of it. goodness gracious!


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

Inside Dogs( 2 )


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

All my dogs are crate and rotate indoors. They get rotated outside during the day. Mae, Slim and Francis get to run the yard on their outside time. The 3 pups are chained when outside.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Indoor/outdoor
I have dog runs outside that the dogs go in during the day and I bring them in at night to sleep in crates. Today it is raining so they get mostly crate time and I rotate who goes out real quick to pee then back inside.
I try and rotate who gets some time lose in the house in the evenings and also who sleeps with us. A few dogs never get to sleep out because they are a$$es.

Then we have the "house" dogs. That is the retired dogs, Tasha, Kaos and Vixen. The Boston cuz he's my lap dog, and for now the puppy, Riot. But Riot is now getting old enough she will be in the dogs runs soon.
I have some video of the kennels when Pig and Cree were here.

When you get your house tell him yo want her to spend the nights inside in a crate, and then you can compromise.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lisa i love your dogs and your setup...........

okay if anyone suddenly isnt sure why Lisa is acting weird and is suddenly like... call me "Megisa" then... it TOTALLY wasn't me that knocked her out and stuffed her in a box and shipped her somewhere else and took over. BWAHHAHAHH


*steals riot*


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

B*tch! LMAO 

If you think you could handle all these heathens your welcome to!! 
He if Riot does not work out for me I will put you on my list!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

My only dog is both. We don't have a kennel for her in the back because they is no way she can escape. ._.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

see i wanna do the rotation to but i don't think jon is gonna like that i dunno we will have to see but i would love to see some pics as soon as you guys get em


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sh*t My husband has no say in the dogs! I would just put your BF in check or no sex for a year! LMAO that will teach him!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

hahahaha very true, he knows how defensive I am about her we have had many of fights over her lol


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Definitly inside dogs. They dont even like being outside unless someone is outside with them.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

definately inside. i live in a city type area and citys tend to attract mostly the wrong crowd. there is not one moment onyx is left outside alone! although i like to think my back yard is secluded its not. people can still get in. i have three other houses on each side of my back yard. and a big dilapidated garage in the back. but also there is a stone wall on either side of my garage that kids jump down sometimes to get to the other side of the street faster. it really p's me off when they cut through ev eryones yards like that but they are nice kids and love playing with onyx when we are out. knowing they run through the yard randomly i do not want to take ne chances. plus around here pits are becoming a fad lately there have never been so manny pits in norwich b4!!!!! and so manny people love onyx and know where i live. i wouldnt chance someone trying to take him cuz here even the people who smile in your face will screw you over if it benefits them and then still smile in your face every day. i used to leave onyx out alone when he lived with my bf and his dad. they lived in a valley. and had a good sized yard although visible to anyone onyx had his lead and dog house in the middle of the yard faaaar away from the sidewalk. it would be hard for someone to try nething without being noticed. plus i was constaintly looking out the window to see what he was up to out there.


but now heck no he is not an outside dog but he does spend most his life outside with me.


----------



## Younging (Sep 10, 2009)

I keep my girl outside during the day but she spends the rest of the time in the house....She's actually a good guard dog when I leave the kids home.

View attachment 5497


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Younging said:


> I keep my girl outside during the day but she spends the rest of the time in the house....She's actually a good guard dog when I leave the kids home.
> 
> View attachment 5497


AWWWW I love her little black eye!!!! she is gorgeous


----------



## Younging (Sep 10, 2009)

thank you? She actually wasn't the one that I wanted from the litter but I'm glad I did pick her.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

well if you ever choose you dont want her any more just send her this way!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Inside dog... Bout to be inside dog(s).....


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Mine stay inside for two reasons. One cause it's too hot for em' and two, cause people will try to steal them. Seen people attempt, had one actually succeed. I have outdoor runs, but I don't even have em set up cause I will probably never use them. I chain when it's nice outside, but only for a little bit. But uh, if I'm up and walking around the house, so are my dogs.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Inside dog... Bout to be inside dog(s).....


Lemme see!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lisa I want to be at the TOP of your list!!
Or else "Megisa" will just decide to ship cute lil Riot somewhere....... aka Megans house!

My fiance just says "you pick up their poop and pay for their food" and then I get to do whatever I want! Although I DO really want a wirehaired fox terrier and i don't think he'll go for it  i fostered a shihtzu/poodle mix and i really wanted to keep her to be my grooming guinea pig she was the perfect color to do dyes and to get some fun grooms going on.... but he is a butthead! then again, i wouldn't have rudi if i hadn't given her to the new owners. *le sigh*


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I refuse to answer on account of AR nutter's


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> *steals riot*


*trips Megan and steals Riot from her* :woof:


----------



## Naustroms (May 14, 2009)

Marty said:


> I refuse to answer on account of AR nutter's


Marty, you've got one hell of a setup


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Peanut is an indoor only dog. when he has to go out we take him out..i guess he has us potty trained. Jade is and outdoor during the day dog and inside during the night. She even has her dog house inside for sleeping. Peanut sleeps in bed.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> *trips Megan and steals Riot from her* :woof:


well I'M Megisa so you can't trip anyone! cuz Megan is MIA apparently at the moment! and I REFUSE to put you on a list!

In fact, I have made a note on the list not to add you to the list! so... HA!


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

Bella is an inside dog. Way to hot in Florida for her to be an outside dog. Plus, I would be worried about her getting stolen while I was not home. She loves everyone, so she would just lick the thief to death.


----------

